# Front Rack / Rod holder for a 4Runner



## shyogy (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been looking everywhere for a front mounting hitch for my 4runner. Has anyone mounted one on a 3rd gen 4Runner or Taco? Its only a few months till Hatteras and i want my gear on the front.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Search for Shooter, as I believe "he da man"


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Search for Shooter, as I believe "he da man"


But he's all the way in Tucson. 

I would get with a local welder and having him weld your design. If there isn't one around, I would go with one of the CPI Disign surf mates. I think they deliver out that far.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I think he's asking about a hitch, not the rack. I did a search through the companies I got mine from, and sure enough, no 4Runner.  

Anybody got any insight on a source for a 4Runner front hitch? If not, he may have to go with a bolt-on-the-bumper rack.
.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

one of the chopper shops here in Myrtle would love to Fab and ship you one, just check out a couple of the fabrication shops, or a 4X4 fabrication shop, will probably be pricey though.


----------

